# Gesucht: Gateway Profinet zu Profibus DP, lieferbar...



## element. (6 April 2022)

Hi,

ich muss einen älteren Schunk Antrieb mit Profibus an eine Siemens-SPS mit PN anschließen.
Brauche also was von Profinet auf Profibus DP Master.

Wollte Hilscher Gateway bestellen, nicht lieferbar. Anybus, Wachendorff und Softing auch schwierig.
Hat irgendwer noch einen Tipp, wo ich schauen könnte. Bestenfalls was lieferbares.
Bei ebay geht leider nicht, dafür ist unsere Firma zu groß 

Der ET200SP Profibus-Abgang ist vermutlich zu groß, die SPS ist in einem nicht veränderbaren Schaltschrank drin.
Außerdem ist auch der aktuell ohne Liefertermin.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## rlw (6 April 2022)

Helmholz


----------



## maxder2te (9 April 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Helmholz


Ist ungeeignet, da DP Slave


----------



## maxder2te (9 April 2022)

Am ehesten fallen mir hier eine S7-1200 CPU mit Profibus-Anschaltung oder eine Im151-8 mit DP Masteranschaltung ein.
Von Siemens gibt's noch den IE/PB Link. Lieferbar dürfte faktisch gar nichts sein, da Profinet-Chips grade rar sind.


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2022)

Wago PFC200 ?


----------



## maxder2te (9 April 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wago PFC200 ?


Gibt's da die Kombi Profinet Device + Profibus Master? Ich finde beides nur einzeln


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2022)

Das weiß ich leider nicht.
Könntest Du anstatt per Profinet die Daten auch per Modbus TCP oder OUC senden?


----------



## Matze001 (23 Mai 2022)

Ich klinke mich hier mal frech ein, da ich das Selbe Problem habe.
Ich brauch nen Profibus-Master für ein Retrofit, die Schnittstelle auf der anderen Seite kann Profinet, ModbusTCP, oder anderes sein.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Holzmichl (23 Mai 2022)

Ich schmeiß jetzt mal so in den Raum:
ET200S CPU 151-8 PN/DP laut Mall Liefertermin 21.07.22
ET200S CPU DP-Master-Anschaltung laut Mall Liefertermin 15.06.22

Das wären aus meiner Sicht tatsächlich "erträgliche" Lieferzeiten und bewährte Technik. Preislich müsst Ihr natürlich entscheiden


----------



## PN/DP (23 Mai 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen Profibus-Master (...) auf der anderen Seite kann Profinet, ModbusTCP, oder anderes sein.


... auch Profibus? Dann also DP/DP-Koppler 6ES7158-0AD...? Sind bei diversen Händlern sofort lieferbar.
Muß Dein DP-Master auch azyklische Dienste können?

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (23 Mai 2022)

Ich muss genau wie der TE einen Profibus Slave Retrofitten, und in eine neue Anlage integrieren, die kein Profibus mehr hat.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Chris666 (23 Mai 2022)

Hey versucht es doch mal mit Hilscher, hat mir auch schon das ein oder andere mal den A*#!* gerettet






						NL 51N-DPL
					

PROFINET / PROFIBUS Proxy-Stecker



					www.hilscher.com
				




Grüße
Chris


----------



## JesperMP (23 Mai 2022)

S7-1200 als PN I-Device und mit CM1243-5 als DP Master.
CM1243-5 ist laut der Mall ab 19.08.2022 lieferbar.


----------



## PN/DP (23 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> CM1243-5 ist laut der Mall ab 19.08.2022 lieferbar.


hier sagt jemand, er hätte das Teil auf Lager, Lieferzeit 1 Tag





						6gk7243-5dx30-0xe0 bei Mercateo günstig kaufen
					

6gk7243-5dx30-0xe0: 5 Artikel für „6gk7243-5dx30-0xe0“ bei Mercateo, der Beschaffungsplattform für Geschäftskunden. Jetzt günstig und einfach bestellen.



					www.mercateo.com
				




Harald


----------



## Matze001 (23 Mai 2022)

Hilscher liefert dieses Jahr nix mehr.
Mercateo wäre interessant, da eh ne 1200er rein kommt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## element. (27 Mai 2022)

Hallo Alle, und danke noch für die letzten Antworten.

Das war ein Drama. Es fehlt wohl an Chips.
Die meisten haben schon am telefon abgesagt. Aber mehrere Hersteller haben uns dann erst den Auftrag bestätigt, dann entweder regelmäßig den LT um 4 Wochen weiter in die Zukunft geschoben, oder ganz abgesagt.
Letztendlich habe ich per google noch einen Händler gefunden, der noch 1 Stück Moxa Gateway am Lager hatte. Das darf jetzt nicht kaputtgehen 

Ich hatte schon überlegt, eine kleine ET200SP Station einzubauen nur um ein Profibus CM Modul dranzubauen.
War allerdings auch alles nur "vermutlich in X Wochen" lieferbar, vom großen S.


----------



## element. (30 Mai 2022)

Falls noch jemand sucht: Bei Wachendorff könnte man auch Glück haben.


----------



## alfi2 (16 Juni 2022)

oder direkt beim Erzeuger und Entwickler   https://adfweb.com/home/products/PROFINET_PROFIBUS.asp?language=DEU


----------



## Fluffi (27 Juni 2022)

hab zur Zeit das gleiche Problem. Daher meine Frage dazu: kann man den "Programmieradapter" Accon Net link Pro / Wlan auch als festen PN/DP Gateway für die Steuerung verwenden?


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juni 2022)

Fluffi schrieb:


> hab zur Zeit das gleiche Problem. Daher meine Frage dazu: kann man den "Programmieradapter" Accon Net link Pro / Wlan auch als festen PN/DP Gateway für die Steuerung verwenden?


Ich verwende die Deltalogic Adapter in ein festen Installation für HMI, OPC und Programmierung.


----------



## Fluffi (27 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich verwende die Deltalogic Adapter in ein festen Installation für HMI, OPC und Programmierung.


Die CPU kann also mit dem Adapter über Profinet mit Profibus Komponeten kommunizieren und der Adapter ist mit einer GSD Datei in der HW als Gateway eingetragen?


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juni 2022)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Die CPU kann also mit dem Adapter über Profinet mit Profibus Komponeten kommunizieren und der Adapter ist mit einer GSD Datei in der HW als Gateway eingetragen?


Du willst dass über Adapter kann ein PN IO Controller DP Slaves ansprechen ?
Das geht leider nicht.

Dann muss du eine von die andere vorgeshchlagene Verfahren überlegen. Mein Vorschlag dazu ist in Beitrag #13.


----------



## Beetlejuice (3 Juli 2022)

ebay wäre eine Alternative um ggf. nach ADFweg bzw. Wachendorff Wandler zu gucken.
Stichwort *HD67605-A1*


----------

